

Is Firefox the New Internet Explorer? - gohat
http://sirdg.com/2011/02/is-firefox-the-new-internet-explorer/

======
pzxc
I may get downvoted for this, but I stop reading _anything_ when I see the
author can't differentiate between "lose" and "loose". Normally I'm somewhat
forgiving on spelling, but that particular one has become a pet peeve of mine
because it's SUCH a common mistake these days and SO easy to learn not to do
-- it reeks of laziness. In my mind if you don't know how to spell an
extremely common, short word like "lose" your arguments are unlikely to be
convincing. I realize that's a bit of an argumentum-ad-hominem fallacy itself
(because your spelling has nothing to do with your argument), but to me a
writer who misspells "lose" is like a singer who sings off-key.

------
dacort
Sadly, Chrome has started not closing properly on me. It starts with tabs not
closing unless I close them twice. Then if I quit Chrome, the window
disappears but the process is still running and I have to force quit. Most up-
to-date 9.0.597.102 build on OS X. Sigh.

------
maxharris
I think the actual cause of these problems is Adobe Flash. It's the main
reason that browsers crash on my machine.

